# 8-Bit Thrash Metal ^_^



## kevan (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm sure some of you might have seen this before but...

*Discuss*

Edit: Realised I had to add Megadeth to make the Big 4


----------



## ficarra1002 (Dec 3, 2011)

Delicious. 8-bit Battery sounds like it would fit into a doom map quite well.


----------



## kevan (Dec 3, 2011)

Or any fast-paced NES platformer  *Looks at Castlevania*


----------



## Another World (Dec 3, 2011)

haha thats pretty cool.

-another world


----------



## junkerde (Dec 3, 2011)

do megadeth.


----------



## kevan (Dec 3, 2011)

junkerde said:


> do megadeth.


I'm not sure if you mean for me to do a 8-Bit Megadeth remix? Those are not my videos anyway just to clarify. Other people done them and put them up. But here you go


----------



## Lanlan (Dec 3, 2011)

The drums on battery are pretty great. I heard hangar 18 8-bit once. I wanna download this shiz

Edit: ninja'd while I was listening. That's the exact hangar 18 I was talking about


----------



## kevan (Dec 3, 2011)

There is a site where you can download MP3 files of Youtube vids directly just by linking them to that site.
I downloaded some using that


----------



## Lanlan (Dec 3, 2011)

I think sweating bullets would be great as 8 bit. The drums would fit perfectly


----------



## kevan (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## Lanlan (Dec 3, 2011)

Fucking sweet intro


----------



## kevan (Dec 3, 2011)

I wish that they included more vocal sounds in the Sweating Bullets one (the high pitched notes are vocals).


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 3, 2011)

MORE METALLICA~!!!


----------



## kevan (Dec 3, 2011)

There you go


----------



## xist (Dec 3, 2011)

You'll be wanting Lichking....Super Retro Thrash...

http://lichkingmetal.bandcamp.com/album/super-retro-thrash


----------



## kevan (Dec 3, 2011)

@Xist - Pretty good


----------



## junkerde (Dec 3, 2011)

kevan said:


> junkerde said:
> 
> 
> > do megadeth.
> ...


holy shit!!! i wouldve loved to play NARC on the NES with this music!!!


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 3, 2011)

Can Guns and Roses come to play?


----------



## gokujr1000 (Dec 4, 2011)

These actually sound pretty cool. If only Nes games were still being made :S


----------

